# My new song :D



## Leostale (Jul 15, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/reoccuringthought
Idk what genre is this but it's awesome not to post


----------



## Ravendarus (Jul 23, 2011)

Woah, the song sounds so cool. And I think the genre would be techno, but I dont really know...


----------



## Elric (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice work. I actually am fond of techno music myself, and have to say that was impressive. Mellow yet at the same time kind of intense- I like it.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

I really like the sound of this. It's a good song.


----------

